# Guatemala



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone know of bare boat chartering in Guatemala or nearby.

My daughter is working in Guatemala city for a couple of years and it would be need to combine a charter and visit.
Only thing is that I don't seem to be able to find any bare boat charters there.

The rio dulce is a very popular cruising destination, I've read some glowing stories but nothing about chartering.


----------

